# I had to leave Uber because of Geico



## carlgerace

I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!

Carl


----------



## Pax Collector

Sorry that happened to you. I have Geico as well and didn't hesitate to let them know about my extra curricular activities.


----------



## carlgerace

Pax Collector said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I have Geico as well and didn't hesitate to let them know about my extra curricular activities.


I know they offer a rider to the policy but not in the Great state of NY,.


----------



## BigJohn

carlgerace said:


> There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!


What is wrong with personal responsibility? Did you fully read and understand your personal auto insurance policy? Did you search this forum and find any of the dozens and dozens of posts about insurance requirements?


----------



## oldfart

If I understand correctly you still have Geico insurance, since they got the Uber letter saying you are not doing ube

I had Geico too, but went with a Progressive commercial policy for the car I use for commercial purposes


----------



## carlgerace

BigJohn said:


> What is wrong with personal responsibility? Did you fully read and understand your personal auto insurance policy? Did you search this forum and find any of the dozens and dozens of posts about insurance requirements?


No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


----------



## oldfart

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


You didn't have to read the whole policy. Doing a little research before you started driving would have been enough. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but even I knew to check with Geico before I started driving

But I get it. Lots of guys I know are diving with inadequate insurance coverage. One at fault accident away from a real mess. Be happy you found out the way you did rather than with a notice of "claim denied"

You are looking for advice. Here's mine: If you want to do commercial work, get a commercial insurance policy or at least a policy that will cover you when doing commercial work like Uber/lyft


----------



## CTK

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


Oh stop playing the victim here. It's your responsibility to do your research so that you can make good decisions, on this and many many other issues. It's called being an adult.

Insurance information for rideshare drivers is easily and readily available. That you didn't take advantage of that is nobody's fault but your own.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Pax Collector said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I have Geico as well and didn't hesitate to let them know about my extra curricular activities.


What state are you in?


----------



## Pax Collector

The Gift of Fish said:


> What state are you in?


California.


----------



## ECOMCON

CTK said:


> Oh stop playing the victim here. It's your responsibility to do your research so that you can make good decisions, on this and many many other issues. It's called being an adult.
> 
> Insurance information for rideshare drivers is easily and readily available. That you didn't take advantage of that is nobody's fault but your own.


"Oh _stop playing the victim here_"

uber Driver's Favorite life Role.
Boo Whoo


----------



## ECOMCON

The Gift of Fish said:


> What state are you in?


Denial


----------



## beantowncruiser

You did not have to leave Uber because of Geico. Uber deactivated you because you did not have rideshare insurance which Geico offers. It's commercial insurance that costs more than a regular policy, but it covers you for the exponentially higher liability risk that you have when you have riders in your car who will very likely sue you if you get into an accident with them in the car and also covers you when you're driving with the app on while looking for a ride and you get into an accident, which a regular policy will not cover.

You're making money with your car, so you should be able to afford the insurance if you do it on a payment plan.


----------



## BigJohn

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


"_OH WOA IS ME I HAD THIS HORRIBLE EXPERIANCE AND I WANT TO SHARE IT WITH EVERYONE ELSE!"_

Why do you think you are so different or so special that YOUR experience is different than the hundreds or thousands of others have experienced, many of which have already been posted here for others to hopefully read and understand. And that if YOU had taken the time to READ before acting you would have learned. Yet no, you are hear trying to warn others, yet you yourself failed to do what you are expecting others to do.



carlgerace said:


> *There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us*!


THAT is not you simply coming on here and posting your experience. THAT is a complaint about Uber. THAT is an admission that YOU did not take ANY PROPER PERSONAL RESPONSIBLITY to know and understand what you were getting yourself into.



carlgerace said:


> *No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world,*


So, you would just sign a contract without reading it entirely? I guess so, since you have just admitted that is EXACTLY what you did when you purchased an insurance policy without reading it.


----------



## ECOMCON

BigJohn said:


> "_OH WOA IS ME I HAD THIS HORRIBLE EXPERIANCE AND I WANT TO SHARE IT WITH EVERYONE ELSE!"_
> 
> Why do you think you are so different or so special that YOUR experience is different than the hundreds or thousands of others have experienced, many of which have already been posted here for others to hopefully read and understand. And that if YOU had taken the time to READ before acting you would have learned. Yet no, you are hear trying to warn others, yet you yourself failed to do what you are expecting others to do.
> 
> THAT is not you simply coming on here and posting your experience. THAT is a complaint about Uber. THAT is an admission that YOU did not take ANY PROPER PERSONAL RESPONSIBLITY to know and understand what you were getting yourself into.
> 
> So, you would just sign a contract without reading it entirely? I guess so, since you have just admitted that is EXACTLY what you did when you purchased an insurance policy without reading it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Are you guys really saying that I need some special insurance to do Uber with? But Uber told me to just get my side hustle on and I'll be making extra money. Uber never told me anything about insurance. Uber approved me so I must be good. I'm being my own boss!!!


----------



## oldfart

beantowncruiser said:


> You did not have to leave Uber because of Geico. Uber deactivated you because you did not have rideshare insurance which Geico offers. It's commercial insurance that costs more than a regular policy, but it covers you for the exponentially higher liability risk that you have when you have riders in your car who will very likely sue you if you get into an accident with them in the car and also covers you when you're driving with the app on while looking for a ride and you get into an accident, which a regular policy will not cover.
> 
> You're making money with your car, so you should be able to afford the insurance if you do it on a payment plan.


I understood from the comments here that rideshare insurance (gap insurance) is not offered by any insurance company in New York


----------



## islanddriver

You are correct no ride share insurance in NYS. Having said that Allstate and statefarm will not drop you for driving Uber. Just won't cover you while app is on. Note Allstate is the insurance Uber use for us in NYS.


----------



## scoreggiabrava

BigJohn said:


> "_OH WOA IS ME I HAD THIS HORRIBLE EXPERIANCE AND I WANT TO SHARE IT WITH EVERYONE ELSE!"_
> 
> Why do you think you are so different or so special that YOUR experience is different than the hundreds or thousands of others have experienced, many of which have already been posted here for others to hopefully read and understand. And that if YOU had taken the time to READ before acting you would have learned. Yet no, you are hear trying to warn others, yet you yourself failed to do what you are expecting others to do.
> 
> THAT is not you simply coming on here and posting your experience. THAT is a complaint about Uber. THAT is an admission that YOU did not take ANY PROPER PERSONAL RESPONSIBLITY to know and understand what you were getting yourself into.
> 
> So, you would just sign a contract without reading it entirely? I guess so, since you have just admitted that is EXACTLY what you did when you purchased an insurance policy without reading it.


You two should get married, or get a divorce. Bicker like a couple of hens.


----------



## oldfart

islanddriver said:


> You are correct no ride share insurance in NYS. Having said that Allstate and statefarm will not drop you for driving Uber. Just won't cover you while app is on. Note Allstate is the insurance Uber use for us in NYS.


So the op has a path to follow if he wants to continue doing rideshare


----------



## hrswartz

Man... This is one SNARKY bunch... just sayin'


----------



## TomTheAnt

hrswartz said:


> Man... This is one SNARKY bunch... just sayin'


And judging by some of your latest posts, I'd say you'll fit right in. LOL!!!


----------



## steveK2016

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


Personal insurance policies are like.... 17 pages, unless you read at a 2nd grade level, that shouldn't take you long to go through. Stop blaming others for your laziness to read and comprehend legal agreements you agree to.


----------



## VanGuy

17 pages? Glad I don't live down there. Ours are 2 and the agent makes you initial that you understand all the important bits.


----------



## wareagle30

Pax Collector said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I have Geico as well and didn't hesitate to let them know about my extra curricular activities.


They are not dropping you but making that omission could be enough to not pay out claims. I had Geico and switched to State Farm because I drive part time. They offer a Ryder thats about $25 a year. Too much liability to risk


----------



## steveK2016

VanGuy said:


> 17 pages? Glad I don't live down there. Ours are 2 and the agent makes you initial that you understand all the important bits.


Thats not your full policy. No way they got all the legalese of an insurance policy into 2 pages. That may be a summary of your policy but i assure you, theres a detailed policy that is much longer. Anything commercial related can be up to 30 pages worth, anything less and you may not be readi g your entire policy. There may be addendums that are referenced that you arent seeing. I wouldnt trust that all the ins and outs of your entire policy is contained within 2 pages.


----------



## touberornottouber

beantowncruiser said:


> You did not have to leave Uber because of Geico. Uber deactivated you because you did not have rideshare insurance which Geico offers. It's commercial insurance that costs more than a regular policy, but it covers you for the exponentially higher liability risk that you have when you have riders in your car who will very likely sue you if you get into an accident with them in the car and also covers you when you're driving with the app on while looking for a ride and you get into an accident, which a regular policy will not cover.
> 
> You're making money with your car, so you should be able to afford the insurance if you do it on a payment plan.


Keep in mind the last time I read it the GEICO policy is severely limited. IT's not really for full time rideshare drivers because there is a mileage cap and you are likely to hit it. I called and asked a GEICO rep what would happen if I made a claim and it was discovered that I was above the mileage cap. She stated that the claim could be denied.

So keep that in mind. Your GEICO rideshare insurance might end up being like having no rideshare insurance at all.


----------



## forrest m

islanddriver said:


> You are correct no ride share insurance in NYS. Having said that Allstate and statefarm will not drop you for driving Uber. Just won't cover you while app is on. Note Allstate is the insurance Uber use for us in NYS.


That's who I'm with - Allstate - and have been for more than 20 years. I have to call them to add the rideshare thing to my policy before I do my first ride (next week).

The way my luck is (with people hitting me and saying it isn't their fault, with MoCo cops refusing to come to accident scenes), I can't afford to have coverage gaps.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

beantowncruiser said:


> You did not have to leave Uber because of Geico. Uber deactivated you because you did not have rideshare insurance which Geico offers. It's commercial insurance that costs more than a regular policy, but it covers you for the exponentially higher liability risk that you have when you have riders in your car who will very likely sue you if you get into an accident with them in the car and also covers you when you're driving with the app on while looking for a ride and you get into an accident, which a regular policy will not cover.
> 
> You're making money with your car, so you should be able to afford the insurance if you do it on a payment plan.


Uber doesn't deactivate anyone for not having rideshare insurance. If they did they'd lose 90% of their drivers.


----------



## 2Cents

Yup they're supposed to tell you to get the ride share insurance.

And do you think they should NOT drop you for using your vehicle for commercial purposes?

C'mon Ant they're in the business in accessing risk, you really think a company like Geicco has no idea your doing "ride share" thus increasing their likelihood of a claim.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you guys really saying that I need some special insurance to do Uber with? But Uber told me to just get my side hustle on and I'll be making extra money. Uber never told me anything about insurance. Uber approved me so I must be good. I'm being my own boss!!!


If you don't have insurance then if your local priest or rabbi blesses the vehicle then that's good enough.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Wow haven’t heard this much Take Responsibility Talk. Since EST. Folded.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

touberornottouber said:


> Keep in mind the last time I read it the GEICO policy is severely limited. IT's not really for full time rideshare drivers because there is a mileage cap and you are likely to hit it.


Same thing with State Farm, at least for Uber Eats. I went in and talked to a State Farm agent, explained to her that I was using my car to do food deliveries with Uber Eats, and I was looking for insurance that wouldn't have any gaps when combined with Uber's coverage. "No problem," she says. "I just checked on this last week for somebody else, and our standard, personal, auto insurance policy does not exclude that kind of use. As long as you're making deliveries and not carrying passengers, you're good." Okay, great. That's perfect. So I sit down with her and get a quote and whatnot. I have her send me the information, and then I leave to go chat with some other companies. Later that day, I review the quote. Not much information in it, so I ask for a copy of the policy that I would be agreeing to so that I can read it. She sends the quote to me again. So I go in to the office in person again, and I tell her that I don't want another copy of the quote. I want a copy of the policy so that I can read the text of the policy, not just a coverage limits summary. So she gives me a booklet with the standard, auto insurance policy. It's about 20 pages long, but it's not full-size pages. So I take it home and read it, and it appears that she is right. Most of the passages that talk about commercial use specifically refer to carrying passengers, so they would not apply to Uber Eats. There are a couple passages that were kind of vague as to what the meaning was, so I sent her an e-mail with questions to clarify the meaning. And at the end of the e-mail, I specifically asked her to confirm that I could use the car to make deliveries with Uber Eats and it would not violate the policy.

This is where things get interesting. Now that there is a written record and it isn't just the two of us talking in her office, I start getting more specific information. "Yes, you can use the vehicle to deliver for Uber Eats; however, the commercial use of the vehicle must be limited to 50% of the total use for the policy to remain valid." Well, that's worthless. Let's say I'm driving 60 miles a week for personal reasons. That means that I could drive no more than 60 miles a week for Uber Eats. You can't make any money driving that little. Either that, or I have to spend time and money driving around for no reason putting unnecessary "personal" miles on my car in order to keep the policy valid. Screw that. So I ask her where in the policy it says this because I read the entire policy and it didn't say anything about a 50%-of-total-use restriction. She replies that the commercial-use restriction is not part of the standard policy document. There is a rider that goes with every policy that contains the commercial-use restriction. She didn't give me the rider to read when I asked for the policy, but State Farm does not issue policies without that rider. I was a little irritated. Until I really started digging, she was completely willing to let me buy that policy thinking that it would cover my use of the vehicle, when in fact, it would not. That's really shady, in my opinion.


----------



## jlong105

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


I think most people read entire insurance policies and contracts before signing. You are bound for a lot of disappointment if you don't check on what you are buying or getting into.


----------



## njn

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Until I really started digging, she was completely willing to let me buy that policy thinking that it would cover my use of the vehicle, when in fact, it would not.


It's likely many agents don't know how to sell policies for the gig economy.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

njn said:


> It's likely many agents don't know how to sell policies for the gig economy.


When I initially spoke to her, she told me that she had just checked into this for somebody else the previous week. I wonder if she ever got in contact with that guy and told him about the 50%-of-use restriction, or if she is just allowing him to continue to drive thinking that he is covered when he actually isn't.


----------



## BigJohn

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I was a little irritated. Until I really started digging, she was completely willing to let me buy that policy thinking that it would cover my use of the vehicle, when in fact, it would not. That's really shady, in my opinion.


WHAT? An insurance agent not being upfront and clear on all exclusions? What is this world coming to?

ANYWAYS, most insurance agents would probably do that, for one reason: They are a sales person. Their job is to sell you the policy. Now yes, before people start responding yes there are those insurance agents that are worth their weight in gold, that go above and beyond and truly want to help their client, and most times those agents are at independent insurance agencies not a "company" insurance agent.

That is why I am constantly repeating over and over and over. It is up to each person to fully read and understand their insurance policy.


----------



## Ssgcraig

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


The Geico app informed Gieco? How would your insurance double for gap insurance? Mine was only 100 bucks for the year. Is Florida insurance expensive? You guys don't even need an inspection sticker.


----------



## njn

There is no gap insurance in NY. You have to go full commercial.


----------



## RodThompson

New driver here. After reading the INSURANCE section of the boards, I immediately called Geico and kicked over to Commercial. They kicked me over to an agent who was well-versed in ridesharing, and we had it finialized in minutes. Paying a little more per month, but nothing I can't cover in two hours on the road on a weekday. Well worth the due diligence to make sure you're doing it right.


----------



## Irishjohn831

That cute little gecko seemed so nice, he’s a tyrant I tell ya.


----------



## 64opel

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


Sorry to hear that 
I have Geico commercial which cover you for rideshare



RodThompson said:


> New driver here. After reading the INSURANCE section of the boards, I immediately called Geico and kicked over to Commercial. They kicked me over to an agent who was well-versed in ridesharing, and we had it finialized in minutes. Paying a little more per month, but nothing I can't cover in two hours on the road on a weekday. Well worth the due diligence to make sure you're doing it right.


Same here


----------



## Alantc

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


Geico horrible when it comes to ridesharing in my area try Allstate


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you guys really saying that I need some special insurance to do Uber with? But Uber told me to just get my side hustle on and I'll be making extra money. Uber never told me anything about insurance. Uber approved me so I must be good. I'm being my own boss!!!


Good luck with that theory. Must have supplemental insurance and a rider. But you know that right?


----------



## 64opel

Alantc said:


> Geico horrible when it comes to ridesharing in my area try Allstate


I have Geico commercial only $60 extra a year, was rear ended back in winter, got paid in 3 weeks, no hassle


----------



## nightshaadow

I just got Geico commercial insurance because Progressive canceled my personal auto insurance because in their words " The commercial use of my car is unacceptable ". My complaint with Geico is that I can't even register or view my policy online and the insurance card they emailed me didn't even have my complete mailing address and the VIN number is wrong. I tried calling them but their automated system keeps hanging up on me. Their website says that they are available by phone 24/7 and when I finally got a hold of a real person she said that commercial auto insurance department is closed and that I have to call back in the morning. Grrrrrr…… I even paid for the entire year!!! I hope that they won't rip me off.


----------



## tohunt4me

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


Rotten Lizard !


----------



## Ping.Me.More

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you guys really saying that I need some special insurance to do Uber with? But Uber told me to just get my side hustle on and I'll be making extra money. Uber never told me anything about insurance. Uber approved me so I must be good. I'm being my own boss!!!


"Be an Uber driver" they said. 
"It'll be fun" they said.
"You can make lotsa money" (they said)


----------



## Lyftmeister

I'm confused. Why would the driver need his personal insurance to cover an incident while he's online if Uber's insurance supposedly covers him during this time?

Also, my interpretation of the OP's post is that he "deactivated" himself in order to keep his insurance, and he needed a letter from Uber stating such to appease his insurer.


----------



## peteyvavs

Simple fact is you need rideshare rider on your personal insurance policy, everyone knew this from day one.


----------



## islanddriver

Depends on where you live in New York state Uber covers everything but comp is when you're online. Your personal insurance covers you when you're offline


----------



## Lyftmeister

islanddriver said:


> Depends on where you live in New York state Uber covers everything but comp is when you're online. Your personal insurance covers you when you're offline


I'm pretty sure it's the same in Texas. What gripes me is that it's just another excuse for insurance to charge you more. What's it to them? If Uber/Lyft has you covered while online, then that's taking the responsibility off your personal insurer.


----------



## nightshaadow

Is rideshare insurance and commercial insurance the same thing? Because I got commercial insurance and the Geico customer support told me that I can drive for Uber, Ubereats, Lyft, Amazon, Grub Hub etc...


----------



## 2Cents

What is to them is that you’re increasing their likely ness of them having to pay a claim by being out on the road by using your personal vehicle for commercial purposes.
And no, commercial insurance and a “ride-share” endorsement is not the same thing.


----------



## Lyftmeister

2Cents said:


> What is to them is that you're increasing their likely ness of them having to pay a claim by being out on the road by using your personal vehicle for commercial purposes....


That's not correct. The "likeliness" of your personal insurance underwriter paying a claim would be less if you're covered under Uber. Uber's coverage is larger. They won't let you final a claim with both insurance agencies.


----------



## Chorch

This is so confusing. I came to the country (legally) 2 years ago. I have had Geico always. It has worked awesomely well.
Now that I started doing Uber they tell me I have to be a driver for 3 years in the country in order to be approved for a rideshare insurace.

But what confuses me the most is that Uber covers me if I'm online (which is the moment I start the car to the moment I turn it off when I come back home), so the likelihood of Geico having to pay for something if I get involved in an accident, is almost zero, because Uber will be covering me.

I don't understand Geico...


----------



## BigJohn

nightshaadow said:


> Is rideshare insurance and commercial insurance the same thing? Because I got commercial insurance and the Geico customer support told me that I can drive for Uber, Ubereats, Lyft, Amazon, Grub Hub etc...


Generally speaking, a rideshare rider onto a personal auto insurance policy ALLOWS the policy to remain in force while doing rideshare services but in no way provides any liability coverage to third parties.

A full commercial policy provides full coverage for any usage of the vehicle for commercial purposes and all liabilities providing that otherwise a specific endorsement is not required for a particular purpose. (For example, to be able to transport passengers for hire {not under a TNC} you would also have to have a Passenger Endorsement on the policy.)


----------



## Anne Leslie

oldfart said:


> If I understand correctly you still have Geico insurance, since they got the Uber letter saying you are not doing ube
> 
> I had Geico too, but went with a Progressive commercial policy for the car I use for commercial purposes


Was it a lot more expensive?


----------



## oldfart

Anne Leslie said:


> Was it a lot more expensive?


Oh yea 
$5400/ year. It would have been a little cheaper except for a minor accident in my personal car within the last two years


----------



## stanigu

I got Mercury Insurance for my Uber car. I have 21st Century for our other vehicles, but they don't cover TNC. So I got a separate policy for my Uber Vehicle with Mercury. No Comp/Coll coverage. Just hefty liability coverage ($500K), because, you know, that's where it's going to hit you financially if you're deemed at fault. My Uber car is worth $5K at most, so forget about it if I'm in an accident that is my fault. I did spring for uninsured motorist coverage that would pay me $3500 if I'm not at fault and the other party was responsible (and uninsured). Annual premium is about $1000. Completely reasonable in my opinion. (of course the $ depends on your driving record, age, sex, zip code, etc.)


----------



## JAnightrider

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


yes, i got the same letter,i have until august to send Geico my deactivation letter from Uber if not i get cancel.The sad thing about this is there are no insurance companies in NY that do ride sharing insurance. I called Uber but as usual the person i got sound like they are at the next end of the world could not give me an answer.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i have to call it quits after august. Uber needs to do something.just wrong.


----------



## ShibariLover

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


How did they find out?


----------



## Polomarko

ECOMCON said:


> "Oh _stop playing the victim here_"
> 
> uber Driver's Favorite life Role.
> Boo Whoo


Smarty, why U/L accepting this kind of insurance polices?

Accepting non commercial auto insurance polices U/L are putting drivers at risk. They know that but they do not care. They will open an account for underage rider and send drivers an e mail that underage riders in California are not permitted. U/L are 21 st centutry IT company but 19th century business ethics. Morality is a strange category for this manipulator. Manipulation, speculation is U/L strategy.


----------



## BigJohn

JAnightrider said:


> yes, i got the same letter,i have until august to send Geico my deactivation letter from Uber if not i get cancel.The sad thing about this is there are no insurance companies in NY that do ride sharing insurance. I called Uber but as usual the person i got sound like they are at the next end of the world could not give me an answer.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i have to call it quits after august. Uber needs to do something.just wrong.


Sorry but what is wrong is people like you who FAIL to do their civic responsibility and READ YOUR insurance policy in full (not the 3 page recap but the entire 30-50 page document) as well as research what you are getting yourself into.



Polomarko said:


> Smarty, why U/L accepting this kind of insurance polices?


I am sick and tired of people crying it is Uber's fault.

Time to grow up and start taking some personal responsibility for your actions.


----------



## islanddriver

Try Allstate and statefarm they will not drop you if you Uber .


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Wow. I sympathize with the OP because I didn't know about rideshare insurance when I first started driving. Nor did I know about this forum. I shy away from forums in general due to the cowardly posture taken by so many posters who are simply airing out their egos as opposed to people actually helping each other.

This forum is completely different though. Cough.

I first started driving in mid-2016, while away from home due to a forest fire in my locale. On a whim it occurred to me to sign up for Uber. It worked out great and paid my travel expenses. When I signed up I saw a blurb from Uber that they provided insurance while I was driving passengers around. That was it. I believed them. No need to research or check into a forum. I assumed the deductibles would be high, that maybe Uber would really cover me or maybe they wouldn't if an accident occurred. You can research all you want beyond that but guess what.... the same questions remain. Maybe Uber will step up, or maybe Uber will bend over backwards to avoid paying out.

BTW - Uber did NOT go out of its way to inform of the details regarding the insurance. They did not have me put my mark on a screenful of notifications stating that I had to beef up my private policy. So I say SHAME ON UBER. You want to criticize someone, criticize Uber. That's not exactly a foreign concept around here, now is it?


----------



## Timbrr

I was with geico for years, never had a problem with them. Then I got married and my husband had two prior dui's. Geico dropped my policy because of that. I switched to allstate. My insurance is cheaper now, they don't give a rats ass about his past, and they don't even charge me anything extra for a rideshare endorsement. Every time I talk to them they ask me about vehicle mileage though.. "that seems a bit high.." I always say, I drive for Uber, an that's actually a bit low. Then they check for the rideshare on the policy and they're always fine with it.


----------



## Asmedious

I was looking up insurance information for Upstate NY and found this. It seems that Uber does cover drivers in mode 1, 2, and 3. I think this is recent though so many might not know about it. It seems that NYS actually did something useful by requiring rideshare companies to cover drivers while waiting for a "ping" and not actually driving for a pick-up, or transporting someone. 
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/nys-ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## islanddriver

Always been like that New York
button stage 1 the coverage is very low Allstate now writes a rideshare insurance policy in New York. It's about $20 more a month added to personal insurance.


----------



## lyft_rat

Why do I think there was an incident here? Something triggered that letter.
The insurance company should not care if you rideshare because if the button is pushed (and there is a good electronic record) you are not covered by them. But you still pay. They love it. But you better ask in advance, especially if mileage is going to affect your rate. I think the only gray area is if you try to scam them, driving for hire with the button not pushed.


----------



## islanddriver

Gei o is one that cares they will not renew you of the find you do commercial with your car. Even if Uber cover's part.


----------



## lyft_rat

islanddriver said:


> Gei o is one that cares they will not renew you of the find you do commercial with your car. Even if Uber cover's part.


Damn that little lizzard. I always thought the saturation advertising with a gimmick was shyster-like.


----------



## JAnightrider

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


Yes i also got that letter.I think Uber should do something to help us get insurance at a fair rate. i have until October to get new insurance and in ny its almost impossible to get ride-sharing insurance.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i might of to quit. No help from Uber so far.


----------



## peteyvavs

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wow. I sympathize with the OP because I didn't know about rideshare insurance when I first started driving. Nor did I know about this forum. I shy away from forums in general due to the cowardly posture taken by so many posters who are simply airing out their egos as opposed to people actually helping each other.
> 
> This forum is completely different though. Cough.
> 
> I first started driving in mid-2016, while away from home due to a forest fire in my locale. On a whim it occurred to me to sign up for Uber. It worked out great and paid my travel expenses. When I signed up I saw a blurb from Uber that they provided insurance while I was driving passengers around. That was it. I believed them. No need to research or check into a forum. I assumed the deductibles would be high, that maybe Uber would really cover me or maybe they wouldn't if an accident occurred. You can research all you want beyond that but guess what.... the same questions remain. Maybe Uber will step up, or maybe Uber will bend over backwards to avoid paying out.
> 
> BTW - Uber did NOT go out of its way to inform of the details regarding the insurance. They did not have me put my mark on a screenful of notifications stating that I had to beef up my private policy. So I say SHAME ON UBER. You want to criticize someone, criticize Uber. That's not exactly a foreign concept around here, now is it?


Since day 1 Uber has been deceiving people into driving for them, even at this moment more then 65% of drivers do not have rideshare coverage. Uber has never even broached this when advertising, in the hiring process, or when a person goes on the rode. Uber lies through their teeth and blames the drivers for any negative results.


----------



## JAnightrider

Don't pay this hater any attention. look at the same response he said to me......I do not believe he is a Uber driver. Uber needs to do something about this.OTE="carlgerace, post: 4721133, member: 168794"]
No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?
[/QUOTE]

Big hater 
*BigJohn
Well-Known Member*
Jun 6, 2019

Add bookmark
#4



> JAnightrider said:
> Uber needs to do something.It is just wrong.


Sorry but what is wrong is people like you who FAIL to do their civic responsibility and READ YOUR insurance policy in full (not the 3 page recap but the entire 30-50 page document) as well as research what you are getting yourself into.

I am sick and tired of people crying it is Uber's fault.

Time to grow up and start taking some personal responsibility for your actions.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## peteyvavs

JAnightrider said:


> Don't pay this hater any attention. look at the same response he said to me......I do not believe he is a Uber driver. Uber needs to do something about this.OTE="carlgerace, post: 4721133, member: 168794"]
> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


Big hater 
*BigJohn
Well-Known Member*
Jun 6, 2019

Add bookmark
#4

Sorry but what is wrong is people like you who FAIL to do their civic responsibility and READ YOUR insurance policy in full (not the 3 page recap but the entire 30-50 page document) as well as research what you are getting yourself into.

I am sick and tired of people crying it is Uber's fault.

Time to grow up and start taking some personal responsibility for your actions.

Like Quote Reply
Report
[/QUOTE]
No, you are wrong, Uber does not advise anyone that driving without rideshare coverage is a disqualification to drive for them. Uber knowingly deceived every driver by this omission, every insurance company and State laws.


----------



## NotanEmployee

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


Thanks for sharing. We all try to educate drives in the forum and theres tons of threads discussing it but this is the first "this actually happened to me" out if the blue that ive seen. Most get in accident before learning. Thankfully geico let you keep it with proof you've stopped. Thats a first.


----------



## islanddriver

Allstate a of July 15 have rideshare insurance in NYS.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

carlgerace said:


> No of course I did not read the entire policy, I do not have all the time in the world, perhaps you do that is why I posted this today for advice thats it if you care to share some advice it would be most appreciated. Thats it any advice from people who may have experienced this in the past is that not what forums are about sharing?


You passively tried to defraud your insurance company by doing commercial work without letting them know. This is against the law. You got caught. Now you're high and dry.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

BigJohn said:


> What is wrong with personal responsibility? Did you fully read and understand your personal auto insurance policy? Did you search this forum and find any of the dozens and dozens of posts about insurance requirements?


Sorry Miss :frown:

.


----------



## Rockocubs

oldfart said:


> So the op has a path to follow if he wants to continue doing rideshare


Exactly


----------



## Bob Reynolds

The message here is that GEICO DOES NOT HAVE A RIDESHARE POLICY ENDORSEMENT in the state of Florida.

Geico only offers commercial insurance for those doing rideshare. The cost of this commercial insurance is about $3000 a year (liability only). If you are a part time driver (most are) doing 500 rides a year then the cost of insurance comes out to $6 a ride. That is more than what a driver actually makes on the ride.

So it's not $25 a month "extra" for rideshare insurance from Geico as some have been claiming. If it were then everyone would get rideshare insurance and we would not be having this discussion.


----------



## peteyvavs

Bob Reynolds said:


> The message here is that GEICO DOES NOT HAVE A RIDESHARE POLICY ENDORSEMENT in the state of Florida.
> 
> Geico only offers commercial insurance for those doing rideshare. The cost of this commercial insurance is about $3000 a year (liability only). If you are a part time driver (most are) doing 500 rides a year then the cost of insurance comes out to $6 a ride. That is more than what a driver actually makes on the ride.
> 
> So it's not $25 a month "extra" for rideshare insurance from Geico as some have been claiming. If it were then everyone would get rideshare insurance and we would not be having this discussion.


GEICO sucks, it's the equivalent of Lyft in the insurance industry.


----------



## Kembolicous

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


I got what Geico calls a hybrid policy. It covers my personal driving and rideshare. About $75 a month.


----------



## islanddriver

As other have said not available in all states. Some states have no rideshare policy's.


----------



## nouberipo

beantowncruiser said:


> You did not have to leave Uber because of Geico. Uber deactivated you because you did not have rideshare insurance which Geico offers. It's commercial insurance that costs more than a regular policy, but it covers you for the exponentially higher liability risk that you have when you have riders in your car who will very likely sue you if you get into an accident with them in the car and also covers you when you're driving with the app on while looking for a ride and you get into an accident, which a regular policy will not cover.
> 
> You're making money with your car, so you should be able to afford the insurance if you do it on a payment plan.


First of all, if there are riders in the car on a trip Uber insurance is supposed to cover it. Fact. Second, Uber does not state people need rideshare insurance because that would likely stop a lot of people from driving. Fact. It makes no sense for part time drivers to pay for the extra coverage which likely is more than they make in a month now with Uber. So, Uber does NOT state you need rideshare insurance to drive with them outside of their coverage. Fact. Please, lets stick with facts and no, there is no such thing as alternative facts. Once drivers become officially designated as employees (not if but when as the California ruling will pass and will have ramifications in other states.....Ohio is actually talking about it now), then this conversation will not need to be had. Until Uber falls in-line with the employment laws of the United States that have been many years in the making and created because of exploitation of workers which is what they do, it is a crap shoot of what they do. Meanwhile I presume that Uber, who has every drivers insurance information, is responsible for contacting them with a list of drivers. It is a way for them to cull the driver market which seems to be oversaturated throughout the US. Think about it.......they know most drivers logically don't have rideshare insurance because the expense would not make sense if one is driving and making 100 per week which, according to them most drivers are part time, would be an amount that is difficult to get to at .45 cents per mile. This company needs to be regulated in every way shape and form before their model of exploitation reaches other industries and becomes "ok" in this country for any and all jobs.


----------



## BigJohn

nouberipo said:


> First of all, if there are riders in the car on a trip Uber insurance is supposed to cover it. Fact. Second, Uber does not state people need rideshare insurance because that would likely stop a lot of people from driving. Fact. It makes no sense for part time drivers to pay for the extra coverage which likely is more than they make in a month now with Uber. So, Uber does NOT state you need rideshare insurance to drive with them outside of their coverage. Fact. Please, lets stick with facts and no, there is no such thing as alternative facts. Once drivers become officially designated as employees (not if but when as the California ruling will pass and will have ramifications in other states.....Ohio is actually talking about it now), then this conversation will not need to be had. Until Uber falls in-line with the employment laws of the United States that have been many years in the making and created because of exploitation of workers which is what they do, it is a crap shoot of what they do. Meanwhile I presume that Uber, who has every drivers insurance information, is responsible for contacting them with a list of drivers. It is a way for them to cull the driver market which seems to be oversaturated throughout the US. Think about it.......they know most drivers logically don't have rideshare insurance because the expense would not make sense if one is driving and making 100 per week which, according to them most drivers are part time, would be an amount that is difficult to get to at .45 cents per mile. This company needs to be regulated in every way shape and form before their model of exploitation reaches other industries and becomes "ok" in this country for any and all jobs.


Yes please, let us stick with the facts:

FACT: Most people are lazy and feel it is beneath them to take the time and effort to read legal documents that they sign. This not only includes home and vehicle purchase contracts, but insurance policies as well.
FACT: A person is legally and solely responsible for documents he/she signs. This means that in a court of law, a person can not use as a defence "how was I supposed to know my insurance was not enough" when the full insurance policy is readily available to the insured.
FACT: Uber/Lyft have no idea of what is in a person's personal auto insurance policy, and as such they can not in any way shape for form tell that person your insurance is not correct or complete.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz

Wait. I don’t know why anyone is sad here. Go get new insurance, simple. And for everyone who doesn’t know, which seems like the majority of you... Geico and Uber have a partnership. 

One more thing, Geico offers coverage to include rideshare insurance. Call and get a policy quote from a commercial agent.


----------



## Chorch

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> Wait. I don't know why anyone is sad here. Go get new insurance, simple. And for everyone who doesn't know, which seems like the majority of you... Geico and Uber have a partnership.
> 
> One more thing, Geico offers coverage to include rideshare insurance. Call and get a policy quote from a commercial agent.


Yeah, but each state is different.
Geico doesn't have rideshare insurance in Florida.


----------



## islanddriver

Geico doesn't have rideshare or commercial in new york


----------



## Disgusted38

Pax Collector said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I have Geico as well and didn't hesitate to let them know about my extra curricular activities.


I did too, so they closed my personal account and now I have a ride share policy until I quit Uber. My rates stayed the same, just now it's a commercial account.


----------



## WinterFlower

ECOMCON said:


>


Best show ever :roflmao:


----------



## DriverMark

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> Geico offers coverage to include rideshare insurance. Call and get a policy quote from a commercial agent.


Not in Utah.............


----------



## islanddriver

Not in New York


----------



## gambler1621

I have Geico Commercial for Rideshare drivers (Kansas). It is only a few dollars more per month than my previous personal use policy. Just because a policy is "commercial" doesn't mean it is more expensive. If you call Geico, ask for a commercial auto rep. then ask that rep if they have a rideshare policy in your state.

NEVER install an insurance company app on your phone or install a plug in device in your car from them. It's purpose is to track your activity and driving habits. It may save you a little bit of money, but... if you do domething they don't like... your rates will skyrocket or policy will get cancelled.


----------



## DriveToRun

oldfart said:


> I understood from the comments here that rideshare insurance (gap insurance) is not offered by any insurance company in New York


I JUST got a quote from my Allstate guy in Rochester, NY. It's 104 every 6 months or 17 a month to add the Rider. It covers Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Kdmaxx

carlgerace said:


> I retcieved a letter from Geico that that my Auto insurance policy will not be renewed because I use the vehicle for commercial for hire work. Shopping around for insurance was an eye opener to say the least, almost doubled. I had to leave Geico and send the underwriter a letter from Uber that my account was closed period end of story. This is happening somehow I am not sure if the Geico app is informing Geico that I am working just do not have any idea how they found out. However look forward to allot of drivers become transparent to the insurance companies in the future. Doubling my insurance made is extremely un profitable to ride share. I believe this will force a good driver out of business look for not so good drivers to come on board. There should be something that the Power of Uber can do to help us!
> 
> Carl


I have Esurance. My rate increased minimally (about 2 bucks a month) but I"m retirement age with an excellent driving record, living in a mid size town. The rep told me a young person in a city will have a dramatic increase.


----------



## islanddriver

Mine increased $55 month then again I'm on Long island ny


----------



## marinedr

I didn’t start driving until after 2 weeks I signed up. Switch from AAA to progressive. With rideshare policy from progressive, it’s still cheaper than AAA.

This is in Chicago.


----------



## gabesdaddee

I've been driving for at least 2 years. I will admit that I knew I needed a rider for some time, but been too cheap and lazy to get. I was also nervous that NJM would drop me if they knew I did rideshare. Finally called yesterday $145 $12 a month.


----------

